
RenderMan and Funko Games - mariuz
https://renderman.pixar.com/stories/renderman-and-funko-games
======
leetrout
I love posts like this and I’m glad they’re blogging something like this. I
would have killed for a break down like this to have been public info when I
was studying digital media in school.

I hope we continue down this path of opening up software to students and and
public at large to learn and play as well as blogging about how things are
created and what sorts of tools are used in that creation.

------
syspec
All that amazing work, then they go and paint over it. It looks like the
sketch at the top could of just been painted by the artist that painted on top
of the rendered image.

------
wodenokoto
That paint over looks like it made major changes to the model. A second set of
teeth and moved the mouth on the shark and painted out a bottle.

I would have expected this step in the process to touch up the water splashes
and add highlights to the plastic, but not changes to model and composition.

------
egypturnash
Funko. Games.

Funkoverse.

 _runs away screaming_

------
Animats
That's the box art. What do the game graphics look like?

(Box art should be screenshots from the game, anyway. Truth in labeling.)

~~~
dmix
[https://www.funko.com/shop/details/jaws-100-1-pack](https://www.funko.com/shop/details/jaws-100-1-pack)

